# The Dragonborn vs. Batman in a Groundhog's Day Loop



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

No Prep. No Advanced Knowledge of abilities. 

But Batman is stuck in a Groundhog's day loop, set up in such a way that every time Batman looses the fight resets back to the beginning of the fight, but with Batman having a memory of the previous fights.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

So the question is how many loops before Batman wins?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2012)

Batman gets soul fucked every time. That or he gets struck by Lightning repeatedly


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

he makes an anti voice spray out of thin air somehow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

This is an inserting match 
Batman sure is popular near Christmas.
I wonder why 
Peak dragonborn should kill him sayyy maybe 30 times?


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

what if batman learns the way of the voice threw so many deaths.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

hammer said:


> what if batman learns the way of the voice threw so many deaths.



He'd have to die several 10 thousand times


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He'd have to die several 10 thousand times



the same batman who preps for mind readers by making false memories?

maybe he dies on purpose to figure it out


----------



## Əyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Is console command allowed? if it is, there's no chance that batman could win


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

a groundhog day loop is a very, very interesting scenario to put batman in

i'm woefully ignorant of skyrim. what can the dragonborn do?


----------



## Island (Dec 23, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Is console command allowed?


Every time somebody asks this question, a troll gets its wings.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> a groundhog day loop is a very, very interesting scenario to put batman in
> 
> i'm woefully ignorant of skyrim. what can the dragonborn do?



the greybeards have voices so loud that when they are at the highest point in the world everyone in the country can hear them.  and he tanked them point blank


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 23, 2012)

There are really two "types" of Dovahkiin to consider here: the Dovahkiin with exclusively in-game feats, and the Dovahkiin that gets powerscaling from lore showings (given that the current Dovahkiin is the strongest since _at least_ Tiber Septim/Talos).

I'll stick to in-game Dovahkiin to avoid the inevitable controversy of Elder Scrolls lore:

- Thu'um is the primary weapon of the Dovahkiin: basically, Words of Power magic in the form of "shouts", using words in the Dovah (ES-verse dragon) language.

- An inferior Thu'um user, Jarl Ulfric Stormcloak of Winterhold, could either nearly or actually did "shout" High King Torygg of Solitude into pieces (accounts vary slightly, though it is certain that Torygg was killed in a single "shout").

- The factual in-game text  describes the innate nature of the Thu'um and lists various uses by the Nords (human race that utilises the Thu'um naturally): a single individual can blow open castle gates, while expert users can transmit messages to specific people of their choice across "hundreds of miles" and even teleport to a degree.

- The list of Thu'um "spells" available to the Dovahkiin in-game.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 23, 2012)

I should really get around to taking a look at some Skyrim feats. 

Dragornborn's abilities are too hax for an Un-preped batman to beat him no matter how many chances he gets.

Time-slow will fuck him up no matter what he does.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

what does that mean in energy terms?

edit: from that list of spells...without extra materials i'd be surprised if bats could do much at all


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

where can I read the lore?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> what does that mean in energy terms?
> 
> edit: from that list of spells...without extra materials i'd be surprised if bats could do much at all



The Dragonborn has two different shouts dealing purely with clouds, which usually give good results, though this might be one of those times when cloud calcs become an outlier.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 23, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> - The list of Thu'um "spells" available to the Dovahkiin in-game.



Don't forget the Dragonborn DLC 
New shouts that can bend your will, create a cyclone, and buffs the damage and armor with coated ethereal dragon armors.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 23, 2012)

> Shout at time, and command it to obey,



That's Badass.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Endless said:


> That's Badass.


It's almost sound like he could control concepts/abstracts by using dragon shouts (but it's still NLF)


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

FUCK YOU TIME


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 23, 2012)

Apparently if you read a book or something in the new Expansion:



> Your Unrelenting Force shout does more damage and using all three words may disintegrate enemies.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

I like it more when you send them into orbit.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2012)

About Clear Skies, is there any way to actually calc it or would it be considered outlier to use physical quantities to measure the power of such a shout. Because it's pretty powerful considering the shout is just a very potent propulsion of air that scatters heavy weather and clouds.

The Dragonborn's most dangerous/useful shouts:

Become Ethereal (pretty much makes him intangible for a short period of time)
Storm Call (Changes the weather to that of a big ass lightning storm that strikes the target for about a minute)
Soul Tear (this will pretty much be the bane of this match, since Dovahkiin can just rip Batman's soul from his body)
Slow Time (self-explanatory...slows time to a crawl)
Bend Will ()

I don't know how Batman can manage to beat the Dragonborn without prep. He's outclassed severely.


LolConsoleCommands. Might as well add mods at that point. The Dragonborn could solo the HST if the Console is allowed.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

and summon dragons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Batman dies for all eternity
Christmas just isn't kind to him at all.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Is there a wiki for the Dragonborn in OBD wiki?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ah yes, Batman will get burned by a dragon.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 23, 2012)

Storm Call and Clear Skies should be easy to calc (also saw something about a cyclone shout on the wiki, anyone know anything about that?) given a bit of experimentation in game.

I'd need to see how far both actually extend which would require shouting and then running in a single direction for as long as I see clear skies or a storm.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2012)

Endless said:


> Storm Call and Clear Skies should be easy to calc (also saw something about a cyclone shout on the wiki, anyone know anything about that?) given a bit of experimentation in game.
> 
> I'd need to see how far both actually extend which would require shouting and then running in a single direction for as long as I see clear skies or a storm.



Yeah, I figured it would be easy enough to calc. The only problem would be perhaps some problem with Clear Skies and its effect on NPCs (it only staggers them due to Game Mechanics)

The latter can easily be done on PC, by the way


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 23, 2012)

Was the matter of cooldowns ever settled? 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Yeah, I figured it would be easy enough to calc. The only problem would be perhaps some problem with Clear Skies and its effect on NPCs (it only staggers them due to Game Mechanics)
> 
> The latter can easily be done on PC, by the way



That's clearly game mechanics and it does mean the shout at least does stuff other than simply clear clouds.

If all it did was clear the clouds it'd be hard to argue as a feat which could be applied to anything else.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 23, 2012)

shadowcloak of nocturnal -> instakill -> loops -> only memory batman has is a dagger slitting his throat

rinse and repeat


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

The Dragonborn's new feats as of the new DLC make this a stomp.  He can literally mindfuck batman everytime with the Bend Will Shout.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHbF9ynGZV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

The Dargonborn also has access to the various Blessing of Nocturnal, which includes:

Invisibility for up to two minutes, causing all nearby enemies to fight each other for 30 seconds, and Life-Drain.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

What is the dragonborn's movement speed, and what is his durability?

It wasn't stated in the OP what batman's equipment has, but I believe in a thread a while back it was established that batman's FTL bullet is standard equipment.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

time stop>ftl


batman:I'm part of the guild how about you look the other way(4 gold)


can this work?


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

He has to speak to initiate a time stop, speaking takes time.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

so does loading a gun and aim and shooting


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Batman could easily fire from the hip, and between loading the gun and shooting each one of his hands would only need to move say 1.5 feet overall each? Here is a scan in which batman switched two cups of tea on a table in the timespan of the blink of an eye.

Zed is normally dead, because his power is too powerful even for him.

I'd say the overall hand movement and dexterity is comparable and the timeframe being comparable to how long it takes dragonborn to say a word.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2012)

>Batman
>Shooting

What?

Anyway Dovahdude just O-Dah-Viings errytime, sits back, and eats a sweetroll while Batman gets turned into banana bat bread from on high.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

That was a baseless statement completely ignoring the facts I just laid out, show me he can say even one word of a shout before batman can fire a ftl bullet between his eyes.

scan of the FTL bullet



And since CIS is off and bloodlust is on by default, yes batman will be doing some shooting, deal with it.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2012)

Gonna have to explain to me why Batman has a ftl gun on his belt.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

He used it on darkseid in the comics. I'll see if I can find the thread where it was mentioned previously.

The bullet was mentioned in this thread though it's not the one I was looking for.



This match is nearly as open and shut as people are making it out to be, people seem to be disregarding entirely that it takes the dragonborn time, even if only a split second to say ANY of his shouts to be able to do anything useful and that split second is all batman needs here.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

That gun isn't part of Batman's standard equipment.

Show me a scan of Batman carrying it around with him all the time.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Does it matter, it wasn't specified what equipment batman has by the OP so the FTL bullet is open game.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

actually if nothing is stated it is standered equip


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

No prep or advanced knowledge means standard equipment is assumed. It doesn't need to be spelled out.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Where in the obd rules is it stated that that means standard equipment?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

where in the obd rules is it stated that it means 'anything the character ever got their hands on in their entire publication history'?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Standard Equipment is always the assumption unless a circumstance is given where they would carry something with them that was not standard. 

For example, if Batman had prep, he would be assumed to be carrying devices other than his standard equipment, because he has devices that are designed for specific circumstances.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> It wasn't stated in the OP what batman's equipment has, but I believe in a thread a while back it was established that batman's FTL bullet is standard equipment.



that is utter and complete tripe and if by some miracle you're telling the truth, please link me the thread so i can call everyone in it a dong


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

That assumption is not listed under the assumptions taken in an obd matchup. Just seems people are tilting the assumptions to nerf batman.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> That assumption is not listed under the assumptions taken in an obd matchup. Just seems people are tilting the assumptions to nerf batman.



no, they aren't. you're tilting the assumptions to give him a massive upgrade beyond what he's routinely capable of in base.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Again show me standard equipment anywhere in the standard assumptions. People are giving dragonborn access to abilities only given through dlc yet batmans arsenal is limited?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

virtually every single post addressing the subject in detail mentioned standard abilities when granting the dragonborn the win

time-stop and about ten other one-shot spells aren't in the dlc, they're standard

the dlc is just a bonus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Batman carries sonics that repel back Silver Banshee voice right back at her.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Even setting that aside I would like a solid reason aside from opinionated assumptions not based in OBD rules why batman is limited to standard equipment when it is not established by OP.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

Why are you guys calling it time stop? If I remember correctly it just slows time.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Its not the voice that actually causes the effect. A Thu'um is an incantation, like a magic spell. It isn't a sound based attack.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> Even setting that aside I would like a solid reason aside from opinionated assumptions not based in OBD rules why batman is limited to standard equipment when it is not established by OP.



It's been explained. Your just being dense at this point.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> Even setting that aside I would like a solid reason aside from opinionated assumptions not based in OBD rules why batman is limited to standard equipment when it is not established by OP.



because that opens to the door to giving batman any artifact he's had, no matter how rarely. which includes, iirc, a green lantern ring.

and this thread is clearly about batman. not batman with prep...seeing as the op didn't give him any. just batman. and that means batman with standard equipment.

incidentally, does the omega sanction travel at lightspeed? is that why this bullet is considered FTL?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

It wouldnt matter standard equipment. Batman do carry hypersonics as standard equipment as proof from World Finest. He wasnt expecting to fight Silver Banshee he just had it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> because that opens to the door to giving batman any artifact he's had, no matter how rarely. which includes, iirc, a green lantern ring.
> 
> and this thread is clearly about batman. not batman with prep...seeing as the op didn't give him any. just batman. and that means batman with standard equipment.
> 
> incidentally, does the omega sanction travel at lightspeed? is that why this bullet is considered FTL?



The Vibrating bullet he made for the Flash also travels FTL as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> It wouldnt matter standard equipment. Batman do carry hypersonics as standard equipment as proof from World Finest. He wasnt expecting to fight Silver Banshee he just had it.



Oh don't get me wrong, Batman's welcome to try it. I just don't believe it would be effective. a Thu'um isn't a sonic attack, it's an incantation.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The Vibrating bullet he made for the Flash also travels FTL as well.



and does he carry it on him always, or even more than half of the time? no, he doesn't


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The Vibrating bullet he made for the Flash also travels FTL as well.



No it wasn't!

The bullet made for Flash was just a regular speed bullet that Vibrated. Batman made the correct assumption that the Flash would choose to simply vibrate through the bullet and let it pass harmlessly rather than go around, which is what happened.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, Batman's welcome to try it. I just don't believe it would be effective. a Thu'um isn't a sonic attack, it's an incantation.



Silver Banshee is a  curse ghost so she is also powered by Magic notice he said Paranormal in the scan and not meta. 



Lucaniel said:


> and does he carry it on him always, or even more than half of the time? no, he doesn't



Nope, just pointing that out.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> It's been explained. Your just being dense at this point.



You're calling me dense because your claim has no backing, why is it assumed because you say so?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon, i answered your question in detail...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> No it wasn't!
> 
> The bullet made for Flash was just a regular speed bullet that Vibrated. Batman made the correct assumption that the Flash would choose to simply vibrate through the bullet and let it pass harmlessly rather than go around, which is what happened.



 Edit: Naw I just checked the Vibrating Bullet was design to nullify the Speed force and not Flash vibrating , which made him experience FTL seizures .


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> kaiyokoon, i answered your question in detail...



Your detail was inadequate, if it is not stated in OBD rules then the assumption is not made, you cannot use an assumption on your own part as fact.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Silver Banshee is a  curse ghost so she is also powered by Magic notice he said Paranormal in the scan and not meta.
> 
> Nope, just pointing that out.



Yeah, but did you also notice that Banshee was already unconscious when he used the sonic dampener. It wasn't something that was deployed in combat, she was already incapacitated when he used it prevent her from using anymore curses.

Besides that, Thu'um doesn't have to be heard in order to cast it's effect. For instance Detect Life is silent.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

He has his Batmobile if this is standard equipment, not sure if that helps. The profile for Batman just states that his utility belt carries various gadgets, that definitely is not anywhere near descriptive enough.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The Bullet was fast enough that Flash had no other choice but to Vibrate through it. Flash sees things far slower than anybody. He would simple side step the bullet and he would know if its vibrating as well.
> 
> So Batman ensured that Flash had to Vibrate through the bullet and the bullet counter vibrate the Flash.



No, read the dialog in the Box. Batman clearly says in his thought box that the bullet was fired the assumption that Flash wouldn't have a lot of extra room to move around, so instead dodging the bullet, which he could have easily, he would try to vibrate past it instead.

The Flash getting shot was not a result of the bullet traveling faster than the speed of light, it was a result of Batman knowing his opponent well enough to predict what he would do in a given circumstance.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> Your detail was inadequate, if it is not stated in OBD rules then the assumption is not made, you cannot use an assumption on your own part as fact.



you do realise you're the one making the assumption here

that batman, when dropped into a fight, would randomly have a bullet he only ever used ONCE


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> you do realise you're the one making the assumption here
> 
> that batman, when dropped into a fight, would randomly have a bullet he only ever used ONCE



I am not doing the same, you are trying to impose a restriction that does not exist in this matchup by anything stated by the OP or by the OBD standards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, but did you also notice that Banshee was already unconscious when he used the sonic dampener. It wasn't something that was deployed in combat, she was already incapacitated when he used it prevent her from using anymore curses.
> 
> Besides that, Thu'um doesn't have to be heard in order to cast it's effect. For instance Detect Life is silent.



Superman was jumped by Silver Banshee while Batman was fighting the Ice Villains. He then just push 1 simple button to adjust it and he mentions if she decide to use her powers when she came to. It has nothing to do with her being unconscious. 

Does it need to be projected? If it does it still works. Also if your so anti Batman despite this being a stomp in favor of the Dragonborn otherwise.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> No, read the dialog in the Box. Batman clearly says in his thought box that the bullet was fired the assumption that Flash wouldn't have a lot of extra room to move around, so instead dodging the bullet, which he could have easily, he would try to vibrate past it instead.
> 
> The Flash getting shot was not a result of the bullet traveling faster than the speed of light, it was a result of Batman knowing his opponent well enough to predict what he would do in a given circumstance.




Yeah, I was mixing the Radium bullet with the Vibrating bullet.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> I am not doing the same, you are trying to impose a restriction that does not exist in this matchup by anything stated by the OP or by the OBD standards.



you're trying to impose an addition to his equipment which he only made once


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

@strongarm85 if you wish for the matchup to be standard equipment only then please edit your OP to specify as such, to end this arguing.

@lucaniel if his arsenal is not standard it is unrestricted which would include the bullet unless specific additions were stated for the standard arsenal in the matchup.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

> @lucaniel if his arsenal is not standard it is unrestricted which would include the bullet unless specific additions were stated for the standard arsenal in the matchup.



pretty 'no prep' covers that


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> pretty 'no prep' covers that



Show me where that is implied by no prep anywhere in the obd standards and I will shutup.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

wasn't going to reference the obd standards, just logic

which is that batman needed prep to make that (supposedly) ftl bullet. it was made with radion specifically to kill darkseid

if he doesn't have prep or advanced knowledge of abilities

why would he have that bullet?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok I just remember something In the Amazonian story didnt Batman had enough Magic skills to take down Circe when Phantom Stranger , Zatanna, Shazam and Shadowpact failed?

Pretty sure


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> wasn't going to reference the obd standards, just logic
> 
> which is that batman needed prep to make that (supposedly) ftl bullet. it was made with radion specifically to kill darkseid
> 
> ...



Use whatever logic you like but you cannot just impose the restriction if it is not stated, again I want the OP to be edited to reflect the restriction to end this stupid argument.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

i think you missed the entire point

which is that it is not a 'restriction' on batman to say he doesn't have the ftl bullet

especially if he has no prep or knowledge

because there's no reason he'd have it


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

and you can end this 'stupid argument' by accepting that blindingly obvious fact any time you like


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Superman was jumped by Silver Banshee while Batman was fighting the Ice Villains. He then just push 1 simple button to adjust it and he mentions if she decide to use her powers when she came to. It has nothing to do with her being unconscious.
> 
> Does it need to be projected? If it does it still works. Also if your so anti Batman despite this being a stomp in favor of the Dragonborn otherwise.



Stromcall and Time Slow don't need to be projected at all. A few of them do, but not really all of the heavy hitters.

I'm not really being anti-Batman though.

Kaiyokoon is just being dense, wanting to add equipment Batman doesn't usually carry.

As for why I didn't think the Sonic dampeners wouldn't be effective, I can't but think that if you don't show the scan where the Dampeners are being deployed. From what I can tell from the provided scan, it looked like Batman Sonic Dampener plan required some help from Superman to it pull off successfully.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> i think you missed the entire point
> 
> which is that it is not a 'restriction' on batman to say he doesn't have the ftl bullet
> 
> ...



His reason for having it is irrelevant, it is something that's been in his arsenal at one point, and his arsenal is as of yet unrestricted, ergo he has it. What part of that do you not grasp.

Strongarm can call me dense all he likes but the fact remains he is the one being dense by not simply editing his post to reflect the conditions and restrictions he thinks it does already which it doesn't.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Can we stop arguing about equipment?

We can find other ways Batman can take on him.

For example he does carry around a Mother Box that he knows how to work very well.

He has some efficient skills/understanding  in the world of magic as thought to him by Zatanna and her Dad or Etrigan encounters. So magic isnt something new to him.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

dovakian counters with "your making a mistake...."


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> His reason for having it is irrelevant, it is something that's been in his arsenal at one point, and his arsenal is as of yet unrestricted, ergo he has it. What part of that do you not grasp.



so just to be clear, what you're saying is

that batman has everything he's ever used

correct?


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> so just to be clear, what you're saying is
> 
> that batman has everything he's ever used
> 
> correct?



Show me the restriction.

At this point you're just instigating more arguing about equipment by not editing the OP strongarm.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

How accurate is Bats with the Batarangs? How fast are they? If as soon as the fight starts he throws a couple handfuls will they reach Dragonborn before he gets a shout off?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> Show me the restriction.



dude, are you saying it, or are you not saying it?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Batman is fast enough he can dodge a sniper round and KO the sniper couple buildings away before he got off a second shot.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> dude, are you saying it, or are you not saying it?



I'm saying he has an unrestricted composite arsenal unless otherwise stated.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

did anyone calc the greybeards shout?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> I'm saying he has an unrestricted composite arsenal unless otherwise stated.



awesome

as a consequence of batman having _everything he has ever used_ on him, he is totally unable to move from the weight of his equipment

tl;dr dragonborn wins ad infinitum


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok, now how dangerous are the regular batarangs? Are they going to do enough damage to put an end to Dragonborn, or at least subdue him long enough for Bats to get to him.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

you know what?


*Spoiler*: __ 



star busting arrows


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

hammer said:


> you know what?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Takes time to nock and fire the arrow.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2012)

less time then loading a gun


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> Now you're being childish.



i don't understand

you want batman having everything he's ever shown to have instead of standard equipment

you've got your wish


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anton Sugar said:


> Ok, now how dangerous are the regular batarangs? Are they going to do enough damage to put an end to Dragonborn, or at least subdue him long enough for Bats to get to him.



Probably not. The armor worn by the Dragonborn in the advertisements are all equipment you can find off looting bandits in the beginning of the game.

A maxed out Dragonborn would probably be wearing legendary Deadric armor, or even Dragon Armor. With that kind of armor, straight up weapon weapon blows wouldn't even hurt him.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is a scan of Batman taking out 3 armed guards with 3 different batarangs before they are given a chance to fire.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

hammer said:


> less time then loading a gun



I already posted of scan displaying how fast batman can perform such a movement.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

Does the armor have any weakpoint? I would assume at least a few. Batman has taken out thugs before with bottle caps and coins, I am not saying that Dragonborn is a street thug but it just shows how accurate Batman can be using even improvised throwing weapons.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

in case you're doing the mental equivalent of sticking your fingers in your ears and humming loudly, kaiyokoon, that is one good reason why if batman's equipment isn't specified, we assume standard

because the alternative scenario of leaving every single thing he has available is, in practice, ridiculous


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

hammer said:


> that explains it.



what is that supposed to mean?

@lucaniel having access to an unrestricted arsenal doesn't mean carrying it all around.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Anton Sugar said:


> Ok, now how dangerous are the regular batarangs? Are they going to do enough damage to put an end to Dragonborn, or at least subdue him long enough for Bats to get to him.



He has Baterangs with enough punch or firepower that can K.O class 50 metas.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Even without knowledge of any enemy how would it not occur to him that a ftl bullet would be useful?

@ Hammer your statement is childish, pointlessly rude, and inappropriate.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> Even without knowledge of any enemy how would it not occur to him that a ftl bullet would be useful?



why would he bring an ftl bullet when he could bring a green lantern ring?


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

@Danger Doom, I was aware of those as well, I am not saying things like that are the endgame, just that they definitely level the playing field as far as allowing Bats to get some other attacks in, A batarang that is able to K.O. class 50's should at least be able to knock Dragonborn off balance.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> why would he bring an ftl bullet when he could bring a green lantern ring?



Both are useful, are you saying you prefer to give him the ring?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> Both are useful, are you saying you prefer to give him the ring?



actually, i'm demonstrating the absurdity of the situation


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> actually, i'm demonstrating the absurdity of the situation



How is it absurd


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> why would he bring an ftl bullet when he could bring a green lantern ring?



You  mean yellow lantern ring right since its been proven he is paired with those the best .


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You  mean yellow lantern ring right since its been proven he is paired with those the best .



That's right batman was rejected from the white lantern core for not being pure of heart or something like that wasn't he?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> How is it absurd



because if we allow him access to anything he's ever had, we're not talking about the character commonly understood in obd terms to be batman any more


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> because if we allow him access to anything he's ever had, we're not talking about the character commonly understood in obd terms to be batman any more



He's no longer batman with an unrestricted arsenal, do tell.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> That's right batman was rejected from the white lantern core for not being pure of heart or something like that wasn't he?



That and he was chosen to be a yellow Lantern just randomly while on patrol in Gotham.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is another scan of him not only intercepting an arrow mid-flight with a batarang , but also destroying the attackers bow.

Link removed


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> He's no longer batman with an unrestricted arsenal, do tell.



> 'the character commonly understood in obd terms to be batman'
> 'He's no longer batman, do tell'
> has been pedantically whining for four pages about a common sense assumption
> is now straw-manning despite my monolithic patience
> fuck it


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> > 'the character commonly understood in obd terms to be batman'
> > 'He's no longer batman, do tell'
> > has been pedantically whining for four pages about a common sense assumption
> > is now straw-manning despite my monolithic patience
> > fuck it



You say whining, I say obiding by the OBD standards. You say common sense, I politely asked OP to be edited with three words "standard equipment only" to concrete your common sense (your opinion) as a fact of this match.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> You say whining, I say obiding by the OBD standards. You say common sense, I politely asked OP to be edited with three words "standard equipment only" to concrete your common sense (your opinion) as a fact of this match.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> He's no longer batman with an unrestricted arsenal, do tell.



1. I don't need to spell out that Batman only has his standard equipment because I clearly stated that he doesn't have prep or advanced knowledge. Its a logical assumption.

2. Standard OBD assumption isn't the most current version when discussing comic book characters, not a composite version of all of the different versions of a character.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

If you have nothing useful to bring to this match then save time and leave.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiyokoon said:


> If you have nothing useful to bring to this match then save time and leave.


----------



## kaiyokoon (Dec 23, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> 1. I don't need to spell out that Batman only has his standard equipment because I clearly stated that he doesn't have prep or advanced knowledge. Its a logical assumption.
> 
> 2. Standard OBD assumption isn't the most current version when discussing comic book characters, not a composite version of all of the different versions of a character.



OBD standards state that using the current incarnation is a former rule.

@ Lucaniel leave


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 23, 2012)

OK first off....

The sonic device that he PLACED on Silver Banshee need to be on her neck to actually function.  It specifically shows that in the comic scan.  Superman KO's her and THEN it is applied.

Post scans of Batman dealing with anything resembling the Dragonborn's shouts or GTFO.  This is getting ridiculous.  Every Batman thread that gets posted, Danger Doom is here to argue inane points without posting scans and it is starting to irritate me.

Unless Bats gets prep-time and knowledge of who he is fighting, he loses to people with out-of-the-norm powers.  The Dragonborn fights and kills dragons.  He tanks attacks that would cleave right through Batman with his standard Bat-suit equipped.  His magical attacks are unconventional.  He starts off the fight with Unrelenting Force to knock Bats off of his feet or Disarm to make Batman drop all of his weapons.  Slow Time = the fight is over.  Drain Vitality = the fight is over.  Become Ethereal = the fight is over.

Basically, what I am saying is that even if Batman has some type of sonic device on his belt, the likely-hood of it being deployed first is nil.  He would start with bat-a-rang and that would be his undoing.  Stop Time = Win.  Unrelenting Force = Win.  Drain Vitality = Win.  Become Ethereal = Win.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 23, 2012)

The standard equipment argument is always implied between posters unless some form of composite character is stated.  The argument is over.  Drop it.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 23, 2012)

I think that the speed and power of Batman's batarangs are being underestimated, If he threw several volleys of them then at least a few (albeit most likely most) of them are going to hit Dragonborn. Also, as previously stated he has batarangs that are capable of KO'ing class 50's. They should at least disorient Dragonborn.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Hello my dense friend who lack reading skills. Allow me to take you to a step by step tour in the wonderful world of reading and debating. Take my hand dont want you to get lost on the way there.
> 
> First off , if this was a stomp match then it would pointless right? If the OP wanted everyone be on Dragon born nuts like you are doing then this thread would be pointless right? (That my friend we call reasoning )
> Now seeing no one has argued for Batman I pose a decent argument. Now for you lack of read allow me to explain to you the scan of which I posted Superman was already battling Silver Banshee, so the whole point of Batman needed Supes to knock out Silver Banshee is moot as he was fight  4 not 1 not 2 but 4 other villains on his own.
> ...



You can choose to be condescending to everyone in the world Danger Doom but it won't make your points anymore invalid.

You don't go assuming that the machine can work ANYWHERE Danger Doom.  That is a fallacy.  You go based on what is shown in the comic.  It's placed on her neck and then Batman attunes it to her paranormal powers.  Until it is shown that he can do that without the device touching her, it doesn't function that way.  It's up to you to prove that, not for me/anyone else to.

Him surviving getting thrashed by Supes has very little to do with his suit and more to do with PIS.  Unless you believe that suit has the capacity to survive 66.6 Quintilion tons of striking power, without the suit being shown to ever protect Batman against someone with that same amount of striking power in a comparable scenario.

However, ignoring your obvious wank of the batsuit.  Give me a defense for Batman that counters Time Slow/Drain Vitality or stop talking.

It's your opinion and interpretations that are making Batman out to be something more that he is.  So, save your snarky comments for some other time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Dragons are more powerful than Mongul punches.



More faster than a Guy who toss aside Wonder girl and Kid flash

Took a direct blast from Prometheus point blank after beating him down.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Hello my dense friend who lack reading skills. Allow me to take you to a step by step tour in the wonderful world of reading and debating. Take my hand dont want you to get lost on the way there.
> 
> First off , if this was a stomp match then it would pointless right? If the OP wanted everyone be on Dragon born nuts like you are doing then this thread would be pointless right? (That my friend we call reasoning )
> Now seeing no one has argued for Batman I pose a decent argument. Now for you lack of read allow me to explain to you the scan of which I posted Superman was already battling Silver Banshee, so the whole point of Batman needed Supes to knock out Silver Banshee is moot as he was fight  4 not 1 not 2 but 4 other villains on his own.
> ...



Post a scan of Batman doing that then instead of just posting the results. If the process of deploying the sonic dampeners is too difficult then he wouldn't be able to just use them.



> Wow, Dragons so impressive not like Batman survive a beating from Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't a feat...

If superman were actually trying to kill Batman he could simply punch Bruce's head off. For as terrible a beating as Batman took there, Superman was still holding back and not using his real strength.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 24, 2012)

And I never said the fight was a stomp.  I'm saying that Batman has no way of dealing with Time Slow or Vitality Drain.



> I think that the speed and power of Batman's batarangs are being underestimated, If he threw several volleys of them then at least a few (albeit most likely most) of them are going to hit Dragonborn. Also, as previously stated he has batarangs that are capable of KO'ing class 50's. They should at least disorient Dragonborn.



Unless Batman could get a volley of them off before Dragonborn can shout for Time Slow, then this point is irrelevant.  It wouldn't matter if the 'rangs were almost on the Dragonborn before he got the shout off.  Time Slow completely negates their forward momentum, pretty much freezing them in mid-air.  He then magics Batman with a spell or straight up runs over to stab his opponent in the face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> 66.6 Quintilion tons of striking power, without the suit being shown to ever protect Batman against someone with that same amount of striking power in a comparable scenario.



>Use Fan fic calculations
>Tells me I am wanking

So my point are invalid because you know 100% that Supes punches are 66.6 Quintillion Tons? 

 What is that? You dont know for sure? Oh okay.

I already told you Bats had speed feats in terms of reflexes.  

It is funny because I want to know why you say its PIS because if you are going to say Batman is a ordinary human you just lost the debate grab yourself an icecream   on your way out.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Dragons are more powerful than Mongul punches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That first scan doesn't show Batman being hit by a Mongul punch.  He gets grabbed.

"More faster" is grammatically incorrect.  It's just faster son.  PIS or ya know, him just knowing who he was fighting and being able to anticipate their movements for the second scan.  I.E. Prior knowledge of his opponent.

Prometheus's blast looked very similar to a heat-based weapon, of which Batman's suit protects against.  Show me a scan of Prometheus's blast and it's destructive capability.  Give me a read-out of what that particular blast has taken down or blown up and the point might be valid.

Or better yet.  Just tell me how Batman defeats Time Slow or concede.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it game mechanics when Dragonborn slows down as well?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> And I never said the fight was a stomp.  I'm saying that Batman has no way of dealing with Time Slow or Vitality Drain.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Batman could get a volley of them off before Dragonborn can shout for Time Slow, then this point is irrelevant.  It wouldn't matter if the 'rangs were almost on the Dragonborn before he got the shout off.  Time Slow completely negates their forward momentum, pretty much freezing them in mid-air.  He then magics Batman with a spell or straight up runs over to stab his opponent in the face.



Or beats him to death with his fists...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhBiNx749Zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> >Use Fan fic calculations
> >Tells me I am wanking
> 
> So my point are invalid because you know 100% that Supes punches are 66.6 Quintillion Tons?
> ...



No, I'm low-balling Superman's planet moving feats.  I'm also going by him actively exploding planets by flying into them.

I don't need to say that Batman is a normal human to say it's PIS.  Considering that bloodlusted Superman can immediately kill him with heat vision or drop a building on him or catch him at superspeed and throw him into space/crush him/shake him until he explodes.  It's PIS Danger.  Like it or not, your wanking doesn't stop solid writing from getting Batman killed in that scenario.



That is an example of proper writing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Post a scan of Batman doing that then instead of just posting the results. If the process of deploying the sonic dampeners is too difficult then he wouldn't be able to just use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off Topic: so you admit you purposely made a stomp match? Clearly no one should argue for Bats. Fine and dandy with me.

Back on topic:
I dont need to post any extra scan, I already proven he has that as standard equipment. Which was my point and I really trying to be nice to you guys but apparently you just cant read. He didnt deploy them because in Public Enemies they were Ambush Supes went one way with Silver Banshee and Bats went another with 4 Ice villains. In other words he had his hands full. It wasnt Batman and Supes vs Silver Banshee it was just Supes. Bats made sure that she stayed out the fight because they had more guys coming for them.

 In the very same series he K.O Solomon Grundy. 

Care to explain to me what is Superman average Strength? By this logic 99% of feats against Spiderman and a lot of street level characters should be voided because those much stronger opponents are holding back right?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Off Topic: so you admit you purposely made a stomp match? Clearly no one should argue for Bats. Fine and dandy with me.
> 
> Back on topic:
> I dont need to post any extra scan, I already proven he has that as standard equipment. Which was my point and I really trying to be nice to you guys but apparently you just cant read. He didnt deploy them because in Public Enemies they were Ambush Supes went one way with Silver Banshee and Bats went another with 4 Ice villains. In other words he had his hands full. It wasnt Batman and Supes vs Silver Banshee it was just Supes. Bats made sure that she stayed out the fight because they had more guys coming for them.
> ...



It wasn't completely intentional, I think that was established by page 1.

The point of putting Batman in a Groundhog's day loop is basically to see how many times if he would be able to turn the tables if given enough trial and error, and what he might use to turn those tables.

The other point of a Groundhog's day Loop for Batman is that the fight completely resets after each fight, so whatever plan Batman can come up with to beat the Dragonborn it has to be something he can execute on the fly given enough information about the opponent.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Back on topic:
> I dont need to post any extra scan, I already proven he has that as standard equipment. Which was my point and I really trying to be nice to you guys but apparently you just cant read. He didnt deploy them because in Public Enemies they were Ambush Supes went one way with Silver Banshee and Bats went another with 4 Ice villains. In other words he had his hands full. It wasnt Batman and Supes vs Silver Banshee it was just Supes. Bats made sure that she stayed out the fight because they had more guys coming for them.



No, you do need to post a scan of Batman utilizing a sonic emitter to neutralize a foe that primarily uses sound-based attacks without placing a device on them or you fail to prove your point.  All you have done is shown Batman place something on an unconscious enemy after she has already been neutralized to keep her neutralized.  Batman doesn't state that he could have done it at anytime nor is it implied.  Thus, you don't assume something that you can't prove.  Concession accepted.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

What does Dragonborn have in response to flash bangs? What if as soon as the fight starts Batman unleashes a hail of his gadgets including but not limited to: flash bangs, smoke grenades, batarangs, explosive batarangs, hell he could even use his grappling gun offensively. At that point even if Dragonborn manages to use slow time he should be hit at least some.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 24, 2012)

> Care to explain to me what is Superman average Strength? By this logic 99% of feats against Spiderman and a lot of street level characters should be voided because those much stronger opponents are holding back right?



Go make a Superman vs Batman thread if you want to ask that question.  Your feats posts are irrelevant and have been refuted by multiple people.  Bats can't stop Time Slow from going off.  Batman's suit doesn't protect against magic.  Batman doesn't have time to adjust the frequency on his device nor neutralize his foe before the shout goes off every single fight.  Thus, Batman gets stabbed in the face or magic'ed into oblivion every single fight.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 24, 2012)

Anton Sugar said:


> What does Dragonborn have in response to flash bangs? What if as soon as the fight starts Batman unleashes a hail of his gadgets including but not limited to: flash bangs, smoke grenades, batarangs, explosive batarangs, hell he could even use his grappling gun offensively. At that point even if Dragonborn manages to use slow time he should be hit at least some.



Your assuming that the projectiles reach their target before the shout goes off.  Slow Time makes the projectiles irrelevant.

3...2...1...

Batman reaches into his utility belt and...

Stops as time is frozen.

The only way to make the fight more competitive is for the OP to take Slow Time out of the battle.  Time powers are hax.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 24, 2012)

1. since when does batman carry around FTL bullets on his person regularly?

2. why is equipment that was not specified in the OP nor part of batman's standard equipment mentioned? if it isn't specified he has it then we assume standard equips.

3. I see some nitpicking over why batman has standard equipment but dovakhiin has all his shouts and such. that's because he's a video game character, if it isn't specified the norm is to assume max level with all available powers and such. It's why if you ever see Terra from Final Fantasy 6 in a match she generally has access to all spells she can learn throughout the game.

batman isn't a video game character, he's a character from a generally non-linear comic book company and thus we have to use his standard equipment.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

I wouldn't say that, in game if you have an arrow being fired at you and you use the slow time shout after it has been fired, you can't always dodge it. It depends on how far away from you it is. Batman would realize this, and would get as many distractions in the air at once as possible to increase his chances of incapacitating his target with the more dangerous weapons.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Batman would likely be effected as well by a flashbang that went off quickly enough to blind the Dragonborn before a kill could be established. Like it would almost need to blow up while it was still in Batman's hand.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 24, 2012)

Anton Sugar said:


> What does Dragonborn have in response to flash bangs? What if as soon as the fight starts Batman unleashes a hail of his gadgets including but not limited to: flash bangs, smoke grenades, batarangs, explosive batarangs, hell he could even use his grappling gun offensively. At that point even if Dragonborn manages to use slow time he should be hit at least some.



What even the flash bangs could do to stop the Dovahkiin shouting Thu'um? If it is already explode, he shouts himself into ethereal form before Batman could even hit him. It's only affect his sight but not his throat for shouting thu'um.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> That first scan doesn't show Batman being hit by a Mongul punch.  He gets grabbed.
> 
> "More faster" is grammatically incorrect.  It's just faster son.  PIS or ya know, him just knowing who he was fighting and being able to anticipate their movements for the second scan.  I.E. Prior knowledge of his opponent.
> 
> ...


The upper panel my visual challenge friend the guy falling face first is Batman. 

Aha PIS, so I guess this is PIS as well? 


And this

Or Maybe this

Or this


Even this?


Prometheus blast you know a guy who basically messed up Kyle Raynor



Read the scan I know the picture are so irresistible .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe you right his batsuit is shitty







Not like there is concussive force in explosions as well


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Can the Dragonborn hurt Batman in his become ethereal form? If not then Batman may be able to force a standstill by making Dragonborn spam become ethereal in order to stay alive. Once he runs out of utility belt items he has the Batmobile.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Dragonborn can attack while Etherial, doing so makes himself solid again.

The Dragonborn also potentially possess a shield that makes objects hitting the shield become Etherial for 15 seconds if when they hit it. Unlike the Dragonborn they can't become solid again while until it wears off.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Okay then, what is stopping Batman from realizing this and concocting a plan to somehow trick Dragonborn into attacking because he thinks it safe and then attacking.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 24, 2012)

Ethereal form gives dragonborn a chance to go into stealth mode and OHK batman (either using deadly poisoned arrow or enchanted dagger like Mehrunes Razor). Face to face confrontation is not always necessary


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Reacted to Jessie Quick and launched an Attack



If you would know what you are talking about Bats is far from anywhere Human is is practically a Meta by our standards they just label him Peak human otherwise he loses his appeal.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Mehrunes Razor has a very small chance to OHK, also can arrows pierce Batman's armor?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> Go make a Superman vs Batman thread if you want to ask that question.  Your feats posts are irrelevant and have been refuted by multiple people.  Bats can't stop Time Slow from going off.  Batman's suit doesn't protect against magic.  Batman doesn't have time to adjust the frequency on his device nor neutralize his foe before the shout goes off every single fight.  Thus, Batman gets stabbed in the face or magic'ed into oblivion every single fight.



No but he did beat a goddess .



By the way the person he Knocked out was an Amazonian


----------



## Əyin (Dec 24, 2012)

Anton Sugar said:


> Mehrunes Razor has a very small chance to OHK, also can arrows pierce Batman's armor?



The weapons, although some of them may not working against batman, still part of example of surprise elements. Dragonborn still have Thu'um like bend will or soul tear.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Inb4 PIS that feat is invalid despite Batman knowing Magic from Zatanna.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Would bend will affect Batman?, I know that he has multiple showing of extreme willpower.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow didn't think I would have to do this but I'm actually ignoring a poster.  Congrats Danger Doom.  Your wanking has pushed me to a point to where I don't want to read another thing you post because you can't stay on topic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Punchsplosion said:


> Wow didn't think I would have to do this but I'm actually ignoring a poster.  Congrats Danger Doom.  Your wanking has pushed me to a point to where I don't want to read another thing you post because you can't stay on topic.


 

Concession accept kid.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Anton Sugar said:


> Would bend will affect Batman?, I know that he has multiple showing of extreme willpower.



At full power it effects immortal dragons that are thousands of years old and allows to the Dragonborn to the extent that an enemy Dragon will allow the Dragonborn to climb on it's neck and ride on him. The Dragon will follow the Dragonborn's orders completely and attack whoever he want to attack, and take him anywhere he wants to go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> At full power it effects immortal dragons that are thousands of years old and allows to the Dragonborn to the extent that an enemy Dragon will allow the Dragonborn to climb on it's neck and ride on him. The Dragon will follow the Dragonborn's orders completely and attack whoever he want to attack, and take him anywhere he wants to go.



That didnt answer his question. Batman wielded a green lantern ring to that of an above average GL without proper Training and he resisted the control of a yellow lantern ring.

What I have provided is an example of how strong Bats will power is because to wield/resist a ring great will power is needed.

Being an immortal dragon doesnt exactly explain to me that he has some high end will power that Dragonborn overcame.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is just one example of Batman's willpower.


Link removed

Link removed

In the first scan Batman resists Black Mask, and in the second it demonstrates Mask's ability to control the actions of a large group of inmates.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Reacted to Jessie Quick and launched an Attack
> 
> 
> 
> If you would know what you are talking about Bats is far from anywhere Human is is practically a Meta by our standards they just label him Peak human otherwise he loses his appeal.



Out of Context, Show us a scan of the page directly before that and my money is on the fact that the batarangs were already thrown before the speedster got close, and the sonic attack deployed after, which would mean that it isn't a reaction feat.



Danger Doom said:


> No but he did beat a goddess .
> 
> 
> 
> By the way the person he Knocked out was an Amazonian



1. Amazonians have known weaknesses, Batman simply tazed her. He didn't take her down in a strait up confrontation. Different combat situation.

2. That feat required prep. Batman made it clear that he stepped out only after having already neutralized her magical powers so that he wouldn't be turned into a charred husk when he confronted her. This also got rid of her durability and, effectively turning her into an ordinary woman.

He gets no opportunity for prep in this fight, even with multiple attempts.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> That didnt answer his question. Batman wielded a green lantern ring to that of an above average GL without proper Training and he resisted the control of a yellow lantern ring.
> 
> What I have provided is an example of how strong Bats will power is because to wield/resist a ring great will power is needed.
> 
> Being an immortal dragon doesnt exactly explain to me that he has some high end will power that Dragonborn overcame.



Allow me to go into more detail then, at it's most basic form Bend Will effects wild animals and brings them under the Dragonborn's Control.

In it's two word form it allows the Dragoborn to mind control entire groups of people.

At the three word version it allows him to tame and ride Dragons.

Now there are ordinary spells in Skyrim that allow to control people, animals, and even Deadra (which are basically demons) and bend them to your will, but none of them are powerful enough to effect even the weakest dragons, let alone the most ancient.


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

I am still not convinced that Batman would be affected, He was also able to shake off seeing the world through Joker's eyes, and on another occasion what was described as "The world's most powerful truth serum" while already being drugged.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Out of Context, Show us a scan of the page directly before that and my money is on the fact that the batarangs were already thrown before the speedster got close, and the sonic attack deployed after, which would mean that it isn't a reaction feat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.avi

Read the scan where he knocked out the Amazonian you notice there is a little gibberish there in a bubble. That is the spell he used to disable her powers. 

 And The fact that Johnny dodge it as he threw it proves your disclaimer is false. If he threw it before Johnny got to him Johnny would have dodge it much sooner. Johnny dodged it as he threw it which is when he reacted to the blitz to counter attack.


That is the spell, which he had to say infront of Circe in order for it to work. Which he was thought by Zatanna as he stated.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 24, 2012)

Anton Sugar said:


> I am still not convinced that Batman would be affected, He was also able to shake off seeing the world through Joker's eyes, and on another occasion what was described as "The world's most powerful truth serum" while already being drugged.



The serum is not the same as magic. We're talking about a powerful thu'um magic that not only could bend the will of people, it also affect powerful creatures above them like Dragons. Does the serum affect another creature that more powerful than batman?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

I am confident in sayin that Thu'um isn't more powerful than yellow ring (cosmic ) manipulation .


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

He is immune to Manchester Black's abilities, while the rest of the JLA experiences their worst fears.

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, that escalated quickly.

Forget Bend Will. Anyone care to explain how prep-less Bats resists getting Soul-fucked?


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 24, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> - An inferior Thu'um user, Jarl Ulfric Stormcloak of Winterhold, could either nearly or actually did "shout" High King Torygg of Solitude into pieces (accounts vary slightly, though it is certain that *Torygg was killed in a single "shout"*).



That wasn't accurate,it was stated by ulfric himself that he killed toryyg using his own blade. ulfric might have used unrelenting force to put toryyg of balance so he could finish him off. 

And unrelenting force is the only shout that ulfric uses in the game.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 24, 2012)

In the Expansion pack Dragornborn you can add the effect of disintegration to your Fus Ro Dah.


----------



## steveht93 (Dec 24, 2012)

Endless said:


> In the Expansion pack Dragornborn you can add the effect of disintegration to your Fus Ro Dah.



I play skyrim on ps3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 24, 2012)

That's what you get for buying console.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2012)

did danger doom seriously try to show instances of batman being hit by superman and mongul and not being reduced to a bloody mist as _durability feats_?

do you even know what PIS is?


----------



## Anton Sugar (Dec 24, 2012)

Would become ethereal be considered being intangible, or is it something in a category all its own. If so Bats has equipment to deal with intangible beings.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Hello my dense friend who lack reading skills. Allow me to take you to a step by step tour in the wonderful world of reading and debating. Take my hand dont want you to get lost on the way there.
> 
> First off , if this was a stomp match then it would pointless right? *If the OP wanted everyone be on Dragon born nuts like you are doing then this thread would be pointless right? (That my friend we call reasoning )*
> Now seeing no one has argued for Batman I pose a decent argument.
> ...





Danger Doom said:


> Dragons are more powerful than *Mongul punches.*
> 
> 
> 
> More faster than a *Guy who toss aside Wonder girl and Kid flash*





Danger Doom said:


> >Use Fan fic calculations
> >Tells me I am wanking
> 
> So my point are invalid because you know 100% that *Supes punches are 66.6 Quintillion Tons? *
> ...





Danger Doom said:


> *Care to explain to me what is Superman average Strength? By this logic 99% of feats against Spiderman and a lot of street level characters should be voided because those much stronger opponents are holding back right?*



how have you not been banned for sheer, colossal, sun-eclipsing stupidity?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 24, 2012)

> _The Thu'um reaches out to the Void, changing your form to one that cannot harm, or be harmed._


might as well be incorporeal


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger man, please do us all a favor and stop wanking Batman. The only times he would be even comparable to people Superman can take on is when PIS is enabled or when they're weakened.

stop...your just embarrasing yourself


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

I would like you nit pickers who just pick and choose what to argue, tell me how exactly Batman (after admitting he learnt the words of the spell from Zatanna)disrupt Circe magic PIS?  



Lucaniel said:


> how have you not been banned for sheer, colossal, sun-eclipsing stupidity?


 It is funny because you got no counter argument as usual right? 

Let me help you out.

Batman does have stealth feats of getting away from members of the JLA. Quite a ton of them. We call that consistency not PIS. You want a PIS scan from Bat-god I would have used him punching a NewGod/Wondy in the ears to throw her/him off balance.

  Wonder Girl still has the weight and size of a girl her age. And just like there are scans of Spidey lift Hulk and tossing him using his own force its the same deal.  




Emperor Joker said:


> Danger man, please do us all a favor and stop wanking Batman. The only times he would be even comparable to people Superman can take on is when PIS is enabled or when they're weakened.
> 
> stop...your just embarrasing yourself



Wank exactly what? Tell where did I say Bats can take on Superman Highlight it. Look at the post please before making any opinion.

I posted a scan of Bats in a fucking cast for fuck sake after a Supes trashing. 

It is hypocritical that the first thing people will jump on is Supes wasnt using 100% of his strength so that shouldnt count so it is PIS. Since when does Supes have to be punching with 66 quintillion tons  to make it legit. You do realize he holds back all the damn time when he is fighting?
Ignoring the suit Batman wears is design and have feats of taking on the concussive force of explosions which I provided. 


When I see in another thread people accept feats like Spiderman taking on Hulk because well its Spidey he has powers he can survive Hulk who has vastly physically superior punches or Spidey holding up the weight up the Daily Bugle long enough to patch it up. 


 So I ask you same  question I asked the OP twice if the whole idea from the beginning that Batman didnt have a chance and any high end feat you guys are going to cry foul and claim it is all PIS then what is exactly the  point of this thread if its a stomp ? Because before I walked in popular opinion (God forbid anyone argue for Bats in a vs thread) was Dragonborn.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 24, 2012)

Batman is Peak human.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2012)

i've decided to adblock danger doom's set because a good anime shouldn't be ruined through its association with such a shit poster


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Peak human is different in Comics far different .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> i've decided to adblock danger doom's set because a good anime shouldn't be ruined through its association with such a shit poster



My frustration senses are tingling .


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Peak human is different in Comics far different .


lol

yeah, to the extent of taking a beating from superman

though you're being curiously fuzzy on exactly how much you think he was hitting for, there

one wonders if that's because you know that was a stupidly written outlier, and are dishonestly trying to present it as a noteworthy feat because superman 'doesn't always hit for 66 quintillion tons'


Danger Doom said:


> My frustration senses are tingling .


i think you need to look that up

frustration occurs when one can't deal with one's problems

i've dealt with my sole problem admirably


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Apparently I can deal with  your Internet mockery but you seem been trying to prove something since you can't drop it.

Now I didn't claim anything than he survive a trashing from Supes which he did. It's frustrated posters like you who assume that he survive Supes max power which he never unleash not even to his enemies. However you dismiss a holding back Supes as if he is hitting Bats with a Pillow. 

If you would read the comic Bats was on the defensive until Wondy comes in to save him . Then there's another scan where he says Supes was holding back but still left a very distinctive indent in his chest .

Weaken in a good range to make it still impressive and the fact that he got his ass kick by other guys who are just as deadly doesn't make it PIS . 

  Not that matter because it seems I have explain the point since you are not too sharp to get why I posted it. I was demonstrating that Bats can indeed take a beating and continue fighting with broken bones and all he demonstrated this many times over .


----------



## Es (Dec 24, 2012)

Really though statwise Bats is just a Peak Human without some kind of armor or extreme PIS. Deal with it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Not even worth it explaining to you the difference between Peak human in DC comics from real life Peak human.


----------



## Es (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Not even worth it explaining to you the difference between Peak human in DC comics from real life Peak human.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Dec 24, 2012)

sums up whats going on nicely


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Apparently I can deal with  your Internet mockery but you seem been trying to prove something since you can't drop it.
> 
> Now I didn't claim anything than he survive a trashing from Supes which he did. It's frustrated posters like you who assume that he survive Supes max power which he never unleash not even to his enemies. However you dismiss a holding back Supes as if he is hitting Bats with a Pillow.
> 
> ...



your point

i can't see your point through the EXCUSES


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2012)

This thread has gone from amusing me to annoying me in a single day. 

also it's gone on to long


----------

